
Cook – A Modern Build System Written in Python - jachris
https://getcook.org/
======
__d
While I appreciate that there's a finite supply of names, Peter Miller's
"cook" pre-dates this by a long time.

I'd encourage the authors to rename their project ...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Miller_(software_enginee...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Miller_\(software_engineer\))
[https://launchpad.net/~pmiller-
opensource/+archive/ubuntu/pp...](https://launchpad.net/~pmiller-
opensource/+archive/ubuntu/ppa)
[http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/devel/make/cook-2.25.rm.pdf](http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/devel/make/cook-2.25.rm.pdf)
[http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/devel/make/cook-2.25.ug.pdf](http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/devel/make/cook-2.25.ug.pdf)

------
dozzie
What is modern about it? How does it compare to SCons that is more than a
decade old?

~~~
jachris
You could take a look at
[https://getcook.org/docs/features/](https://getcook.org/docs/features/) or
the examples provided at
[https://github.com/jachris/cook/tree/master/examples](https://github.com/jachris/cook/tree/master/examples)
to know more.

